# Do you let your dogs around unvaccinated dogs?



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

A family friend has a small mixed breed dog that I am assuming they may want to bring to visit at some point. This family friend has stated that they don't vaccinate their dog.

I can't say this thrills me, but I wouldn't be too inclined to worry once my pup had all her shots. (Before she had all her shots, it would be an absolute no go.) Their dog is basically a cat that barks and it doesn't spend much time outside. I would worry more about the size disparity.

Would an unvaccinated canine visitor bother you? If so, under what circumstances?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

If I had a puppy...I wouldn't let an unvaccinated dog come by. But at this point...I could care less. My dogs, after 3 and 4 years of life are probably immune to most things that a dog could bring in, so I don't worry.

A puppy...I'd try to hold off for a while even after the vaccines. Remember, the vaccines are against diseases that can possibly kill your dog, but there are hundreds of other things our dogs can get that will cause you to rush to a vet or leave your dog under the weather for a few days.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hmm...well, i guess it is inevitable that he will be with dogs that do not get shots, i mean i send my son off to school everyday and there are parents that refuse to get immunizations so it is something i need to just suck up.
Because my guys are all utd i dont think i would have a major issue,the one vaccine that i am anal about is rabies though.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

martemchik said:


> A puppy...I'd try to hold off for a while even after the vaccines. Remember, the vaccines are against diseases that can possibly kill your dog, but there are hundreds of other things our dogs can get that will cause you to rush to a vet or leave your dog under the weather for a few days.


Yes, this is true. My drop dead line in the sand would be that it's a no go until my dog was fully vaccinated, but you're right that I wouldn't want her to pick up something that made her sick, even if it wasn't life threatening.

Realistically, though, I would guess that a visit wouldn't be possible anyway until my dog was closer to the age of yours.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

My dogs are vaccinated and exposed to places where unvaccinated dogs surely frequent all the time. I have fosters come into the house that haven't been vaccinated yet... it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't worry about it either. It's the risk of exposure that has me vaccinating in the first place, lol. I'd bet most of the dogs we're around aren't UTD.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

DJEtzel said:


> My dogs are vaccinated and exposed to places where unvaccinated dogs surely frequent all the time.


This was my rationale. I've been accused of being overprotective a time or two, but this one isn't a dealbreaker for me.

The fact that this dog is so much smaller and that its owner has admitted to not doing a super job with dog socialization is more likely to be a dealbreaker. Those two factors seem like a possible starter kit for problems, but the lack of vaccinations...day in the park. Literally.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I agree with being cautious with puppies. However, you can only control so much. My dogs are all vaccinated and go all kinds of places with me. I honestly do not know the vaccination status of other dogs around us; our obedience school does not even require proof of vaccination. I raised 3 dogs from puppies and lived in an apartment complex at the time. While I tried my best to be careful with them, they used common areas to go potty with other dogs going through. No one ever got sick, and they're alive and well today.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have brought dogs into my home that ended up having parvo and my dogs were fine. Was I scared? YES. As long as my dogs are adults and up to date on shots, I'm ok with it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I would be more concerned with the reasons behind not vaccinating. If they aren't vaccinating because they can't be bothered, then they can't be bothered to worm their dog and can't be bothered to keep their dog flea free. Therefore, that dog will be bringing all that mess to my house/yard. No way.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Lilie said:


> I would be more concerned with the reasons behind not vaccinating. If they aren't vaccinating because they can't be bothered, then they can't be bothered to worm their dog and can't be bothered to keep their dog flea free. Therefore, that dog will be bringing all that mess to my house/yard. No way.


That's a really good point.

I think in this particular case, it's kind of a "vaccines aren't natural" thing. I don't know if that means it precludes worming and parasite prevention. I didn't ask.

Must reevaluate position...


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I would be more concerned with the reasons behind not vaccinating. If they aren't vaccinating because they can't be bothered, then they can't be bothered to worm their dog and can't be bothered to keep their dog flea free. Therefore, that dog will be bringing all that mess to my house/yard. No way.


Or maybe they aren't vaccinating because they don't believe in vaccinating their dog. Many people choose not to, for various reasons. I seriously contemplated not vaccinating anymore after my dog nearly died from a rabies vaccine at 18 months old.

Also, I don't worm my dogs regularly. I worm them when they have worms, so once in 10 years.

Many dog owners are choosing to go a more natural route now a days, I think we shouldn't jump to conclusions.

However, if they obviously weren't caring for the dog, allowing ANY time of pest infestation to continue and recur on a regular basis, then I wouldn't allow the dog over at all, vaccinations would be a moot point.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

N Smith said:


> Or maybe they aren't vaccinating because they don't believe in vaccinating their dog. Many people choose not to, for various reasons. I seriously contemplated not vaccinating anymore after my dog nearly died from a rabies vaccine at 18 months old.
> 
> Also, I don't worm my dogs regularly. I worm them when they have worms, so once in 10 years.
> 
> ...


I can see that. Flatly refusing to do parasite control or prevention at all, no matter what, would be strange to me, and that's what I thought Lilie was getting at.

I assumed it was a desire to minimize vaccines that led this person down that path, and I do get that to an extent. I have a cat who reacts to the rabies vaccine and who may one day stop getting that one shot (she's indoor only, doesn't react to any other vaccines).


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

As long as my dog is protected I wouldn't worry about it, unless the visiting dog had not been vaccinated against Rabies because that can be transmitted to people. So that would be a reason not have him/her over for the people's health.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It wouldn't matter to me. The unvaccinated dog is at risk, not mine. Mine are vaccinated.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's the thing...in this case...you don't have to allow the person/dog in your home. It's one thing to get a small amount of exposure when you're walking your dog, or if you take them to the dog park or somewhere else that there are dogs. It's another to have a dog that's unvaccinated in your home dropping bacteria or viruses.

I've got nothing against people that don't vaccinate their dogs...I don't vaccinate anymore, I titer. But if I had a puppy, I'd wait a bit longer than just the regular shots to allow a dog that might be carrying something into my home. An adult dog can carry a lot of diseases and not show any symptoms, I'd rather give my puppy a few more months to naturally build up immunity to the other things that are out there before allowing a dog that's possibly carrying some of that stuff into my home.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

martemchik said:


> *Here's the thing...in this case...you don't have to allow the person/dog in your home.* It's one thing to get a small amount of exposure when you're walking your dog, or if you take them to the dog park or somewhere else that there are dogs. It's another to have a dog that's unvaccinated in your home dropping bacteria or viruses.
> 
> I've got nothing against people that don't vaccinate their dogs...I don't vaccinate anymore, I titer. But if I had a puppy, I'd wait a bit longer than just the regular shots to allow a dog that might be carrying something into my home. An adult dog can carry a lot of diseases and not show any symptoms, I'd rather give my puppy a few more months to naturally build up immunity to the other things that are out there before allowing a dog that's possibly carrying some of that stuff into my home.


No, that's certainly true. You are right that it would be a choice, though I would possibly have to weigh whether saying NO DOG was a battle I wanted to pick.

And to be VERY clear, I don't foresee a visit happening for a couple of years. This was more for discussion than anything else - but my personal absolute line in the sand would have been if my pup wasn't done with shots. If this person proposed visiting next week with their dog, I'd say NO DOG and stick to it, because PuppyGirl is 16 weeks old and not done with shots; as time goes on and she has all her shots and gets exposed to more stuff when out in the world, I'll have less and less of an issue with it.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

wolfydog nailed it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I would say no. I know someone who lost an adult dog who had been vaccinated against parvo when they fostered a puppy who died of the disease.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

LuvShepherds said:


> I would say no. I know someone who lost an adult dog who had been vaccinated against parvo when they fostered a puppy who died of the disease.


This gives me pause. Parvo scares me, perhaps unreasonably - but it does.


----------

